# Bringers or heaven's wrath



## levil88

Hello,

I know "tenchu" means wrath of heaven, but could someone tell me how "tenchu bringer(s)" would be like and its kaji/written japanese.

Appreciate it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flaminius

The second character of 天誅 (tenchū) means either punishment or destruction.  I would translate it as "divine sentence".  One who metes out punishment of heaven can be 天誅者 (tenchūsha).


----------



## levil88

Thank you so much, I really appreciate it.

But what would be the plural for that? I'd like it to be  guild's name, and a plural word would fit better =)

Thanks again


----------



## Flaminius

Singular and plural are hardly a relevant opposition in Japanese.  As a result, most of nouns can act as singular and plural depending on the context.  I think 天誅者 is fine for a group's name.  If you dōshitemo want to make the name explicitly plural, here are some suggestions:
天誅組 (tenchū-gumi) band of divine avengers.  An armed insurgency against Bakufu existed by this name.
天誅組織 (___ soshiki) avengers' organisation
天誅軍団 (___ gundan) avengers' legion
天誅集団 (___ shūdan) avengers' group

Good luck with your 天に代わってのお仕置き.


----------



## levil88

Ohh..tnx a lot

So I guess I should name the guild "TenchuGundan"(I dont think spaces are allowed), or "Tenchugundan".

And one more thing hoping you don't mind: What are the japanese words for "God", "Goddess" and "Heaven"; "Heaven's legion" or something on those lines, divinity related words, it's for another guild =D. Any help with this would be nice. =)

Thank you


----------



## toscairn

Hi levil,

God: kami or kamisama 神、神様
Goddess: megami 女神
heaven : 天国
Heaven's legion: 天国の軍団/軍隊/軍勢


----------



## levil88

toscairn said:
			
		

> heaven : 天国
> Heaven's legion: 天国の軍団/軍隊/軍勢


Thanks for the reply, but whare are the romanization of those words?


----------



## Flaminius

heaven: 天国 (tengoku)
heaven's legion: 天国の軍団/軍隊/軍勢 
tengoku-no gundan
tengoku-no guntai
tengoku-no gundzē (or gunzei in a more standard transcription).


----------



## levil88

Really, thanks a lot.

When it comes to a guild's name, would it be ok for it to be "TengokunoGundan" or is it just "Tengokunogundan". And for the 'avengers' legion' would it be "TenchuGundan" or "Tenchugundan"? Using capitals instead of a space.

Appreciate it... tnx


----------



## instantREILLY

Japanese doesn't use capitals or spaces, so you can theoretically do anything you please when it comes to Romanization.

In grammatical explanations using Romaji, there are normally spaces between words, and a hypen is used to connect words and particles (as seen in Flaminius' previous post).

However, if you plan to use these as proper names, I would eliminate the hyphen, and capitalize the nouns to agree with English standards.

Tengoku no Gundan
Tenchuu Gundan

Still, Tenchuu Gundan is essentially a compound word, made of two nouns stuck right next to eachother.  So you could also write "Tenchuu-Gundan" (with a hyphen).

But like I said, you can do practically anything you please, since Japanese (which doesn't use spaces, caps, or hyphens) does not conform to English rules.


----------



## levil88

Neat!

Thanks a LOT guys.

Again, thank you !!  =D

See ya around. =)


----------



## levil88

Ohh, one more thing, what are the japanese words for "assasin"(male) , "assasin"(female), "mage/magician"(male) and "mage/magician"(female)

Appreciate it! Thank  you.


----------



## instantREILLY

暗殺者（あんさつしゃ） - "ansatsusha" assassin
魔法使い（まほうつかい） - "mahou tsukai" magician/wizard/"magic-user"

There are no male/female forms of words in Japanese, but the word 魔女（まじょ） "majo" does exist, and means "witch".  But I think "mahou tsukai" is better to use for what you want to say.


----------



## levil88

Interesting, I forgot about.

The thing is that in a game I'm playing, my friend and I want japanese names for our characters, and we would like names that differ in gender only, and I would like to know if there is a japanese word for "warlock", now that I'm told by Reilly that "witch" is "majo".

Thank you !


----------



## instantREILLY

There really aren't many words like that in Japanese.  To express the idea of a "warlock", you would simply say 男の魔法使い "male magic-user".  Same for "witch", although "majo" can also be used (but in my experience it has had more negative connotations).

Since this is for a game, why not make up words.

You could play on the fact that the two Kanji which make up "majo" (魔女) relate to "magic" and "female", and say "madan" (魔男) (magic + male).  Of course, isn't an actual word, and a Japanese person wouldn't understand what the heck you meant without seeing the characters written before them.  But it would suffice for a game.  You could also say something like 男魔法使い and 女魔法使い, although they are somewhat bulky (and still not actual words).  With most names in general, anything goes, but if you're not careful, they may be very silly.

You could also create actual names from two+ Kanji.  魔 "ma" relates to "magic", so you could stick with that.  But for the guy, you could add 郎 "rou" (a common 2nd Kanji in male names, literally a counting-word for sons which usually appears after a number-Kanji) to get 魔郎 "Maro(u)".  For the girl, 子 "ko" is a common 2nd Kanji for names, so you could create 魔子 "Mako".  They could be Maro and Mako, the magic twins. 

If you were very desparate, you could even pick some random Kanji and give them your own reading.  This is common artistic license in things like comics and movies and novels.

Still, I think your best bet is to use ウォーロック (woorokku "warlock") and ウィッチ (wicchi "witch"), which would be the Japanese representation of the English words.  (You could even write 魔男 and 魔女, and give them English readings if you were so inclined.)

The honest truth is, though, that there really are no Japanese words that fit what you are looking for.  You'll just have to get creative.


----------



## levil88

Wow, that's a whole lot of very good info, thanks a lot.

Now that you mention it, can you tell me the "words" for kill+male and kill+female?I was looking for assasin male and female but there are no such words. The game characters will be joining the dark side, so if they the kill+male/femal words are appealing, we might get them.
Or death + male/female something that would reassemble a killer mage male and female.
Preffixes for Maro and Mako would also be great, I just thought of that so I'm editing. Bad + Maro/Mako or Evil + Maro/Mako.

I loved Maro and Mako, and liked Woorokku and Wicchi just as much, but the problem with Maro and Mako is availability.


Again, any help with this would be greatly appreciate it, thanks again Reilly

Once we get our character names and get them to high lvl, i'll post screenies for you to see guys. =)


----------



## instantREILLY

Use this Kanji dictionary, it's probaby the best out there.  Jim Breen has done great things for the online Japanese language community.

[ http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~jwb/cgi-bin/wwwjdic.cgi?1B ]

For "Selection type" choose "English meaning", enter what you want, and you will get a list of kanji.  Select the Kanji you want, and you will get detailed info about each one (On-readings, Kun-readings, meanings, etc...).  Mix and match to your heart's content!


----------

